

iPad 'newspaper' created by Steve Jobs and Rupert Murdoch - ab9
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/nov/21/ipad-newspaper-steve-jobs-rupert-murdoch

======
clinton
With Rupert constantly rattling his sabre at Google[1], I wonder if this will
be were old media finally learn to make money on new media...

I think the days of free mainstream news on the internet are drawing to a
close... Save for maybe the government funded BBC and similar.

[1] <http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/11/24/2751561.htm>

------
donohoe
To me, the title invokes an image of Steve and Rupert working late into the
night on their iPad app... Eating cold pizza and crashing on the couch at
6am...

